# Rat haters, Why so closed minded?



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

So I was in georgia (hundreds of miles from where I live) on vacation. My rat was staying with my parents. I was havig a great time until I got one of the most terrifying calls ever. My dad called me and said my boy, Gambit, had, had a heat stroke. I cried, my dad told me he was perfectly fine, but they had to keep an eye on him. I still cried. It scared me so much.
I was with my grand mother, 2 cousins, and aunt. I told them what had happened. My cousin, who I shall call Meanie, has a pet pig...
This is the conversation that followed:

*Me:* My rat had a heat stroke last night. He almost died.

*Meanie:* I don't see how you can have a rat. (as if his life is somehow unimportant because he is a rat)

*Me:* Why not?

*Meanie: *They are just disgusting.

*Me: *Comeing from the girl who has a pig? Have you ever even met Gambit?

*Meanie:* Yes. Last year at the family reunion. He was gross.

*Me:* Rats are very clean animals, unlike pigs who wallow in their own filth.

*Meanie:* Rats and Pigs are different. At least a pig is useful.

*Me: * And pigs are dirty and gross. Rats are clean and as smart as some types of dog.



Let's just say this debate contiued for a while, until I got really mad and the subject was changed by Meanie's mom (lucky for Meanie).

I just don't get why someone can be so ignorant of a subject, yet think they know everything. I don't know why it bugs me so much. I just think every animal deserves a chance. I have held traratualas, snakes, bugs, squirrels, etc. And I think they all deserve love. I have a very old, ugly, mangy dog named Bernside (who I love dearly, ugly is the new beautiful) and a pitbull named Dozer, who was unwanted because he was a runt and had a deformed paw. I just think all animals deserve love, whether they are considered perfect or pretty or ugly. And also, I love pigs, I've had 2 pet pigs. But it is true that they can be extemely unclean.

Any of you have an Anti Rat Person experience you want to share?


----------



## kriminologie (Mar 16, 2012)

When Bilbo was sick, and I told my friend I was depressed because it wasn't looking good, she was kind of sympathetic but then made sure to add in, really quick, "But you know it's just a rat." 

I told her I was sorry she was a sociopath who was unable to form relationships with other living things.


----------



## kazine (Jun 19, 2012)

My friend came over and he wouldn't let me near him with Cookie. By the time he left a few hours later he was asking how much I wanted for him!  

Kaz x


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Children are told from a young age that rats were the cause of millions of death in historic Europe.

There's a specific film about a killer rat, not to mention the fact that nearly every TV and film depiction of rats perpetuates the "sewer vermin" stereotype.

Why so closed-minded? They're taught that way.


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

I grew up hearing all the same things. Rats are dirty, diseased, and mean. My aunt lived in the city and there would be these huge rats that would get in her garbage and sometimes even her house. There always rat traps around. I think those scared me more than wild rats ever would. I just wonder why people can't give them a chance.

This one time I was staying with my aunt (same aunt ^, different house) and my cousin's friend came over. He saw gambit and asked me if he bit. I told him no. And he jst reaches in his cage and picks him up. He coddled and kissed him. It was halarious. He was twenty and was acting like a little kid with Gambit. He even brought him out into the yard and sat on the ground with him, playing in the grass. I asked him if he had a rat. He said no. That Gambit was the first rat he had ever met. It actually kind of shocked me. He even volenteered to rat-sit while I went to the store with my aunt.

I just wish people could be like that... lol


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

Well my Grandma is terrified of rats because she grew up in the Bronx in New York, so she has seen pretty large rats. My friend when I was telling him I was getting rats he would just say eww. But when I sent a picture of them when I got them he said they were cute. But I used to be disgusted by rats when I was little,the tails got to me. The first rat I meet was my friends named frankie, he was cute but I was scared to touch him. Then I meet my friends to rats and we made a maze for them(which they just climbed over) and I petted them and was like these are cute. Then we went to this career school and I meet this rat that just would climb all over this girl and he was friendly and nice, I got the guts to hold him and he was so nice and that was last year, when I held him, now I have to girlies of my own.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Actually pigs are smart and clean they just cant sweat but I get your anger. 

My family is the same some people just dont get it and thats fine. I am sure some of you look at snakes and spiders the same  TO each their own


Just dont let it upset you its their loss


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah my mom won't touch them. She says it's just a thing with the tails. I tell her that the cats have tails, the dog has a tail, what's different with the rat tail?


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Flashygrrl said:


> Yeah my mom won't touch them. She says it's just a thing with the tails. I tell her that the cats have tails, the dog has a tail, what's different with the rat tail?


its the nakie tail ... I just hold mine so that they cant see the tail and everything is good


----------



## cbickum (Jul 8, 2012)

My mom HATES rats - mostly because she hates rodents with naked tails. She's grown up in old houses with mice issues, so that's where most of her issues stem from. 

A coworker of mine, a new yorker, HATES them also, and is terrified of them! I showed her a picture of the two I'll be getting on the 30th, and she nearly screamed in the middle of work! I understand the fear, but I think it's kinda silly. Domestic rats are SO different from wild ones!


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

elliriyanna said:


> Actually pigs are smart and clean they just cant sweat but I get your anger.
> 
> My family is the same some people just dont get it and thats fine. I am sure some of you look at snakes and spiders the same  TO each their own
> 
> ...



I actually love pigs, I know they are very smart. I've have had pigs. And as far as snakes and spiders the only reason I don't have them is because my parents think I have too many pets as is. I want a green rock python and a very large truantula. There is no animal that grosses me out, lol. I actually make my dad relocate the snakes that get too close to my house instead of killing them. haha


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

If it's not a traditional pet (dog, cat, what have you), people will generally be more close-minded. There's really nothing a rat owner can accomplish by talking to someone about their rats. You kind of just have to accept that they won't understand until they either have a rat of their own or meet someone else's. I have a friend who doesn't get why I have rats. I just laugh it off. Best thing you can do.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Actually, I've come across both people that don't like rats and true phobics. Some people that don't like rats have an open mind and can be pursuaded to change their opinion. In fact I actually had someone say, "I hate rats, but I love this one." while she was holding my big girl capped rat. Other people are true phobics, they too can be pursuaded that rats can be wonderful pets, but they simply can't touch or come close to one. From 15 feet away one woman told me, "That's a lovely looking animal and she looks so affectionate, but if you come any closer I'm going to faint, its happened before." 

The fact is, I can logically and rationally see where someone might enjoy the company of a spider, I can appreciate the usefullness of spiders and their intricate webs, but if I walk into a web in the dark I have to use every last ounce of self control to not freak out. And a big hairy spider makes my skin crawl. From my own experience, distance is the key to dealing with phobics as is the rat's appearance. From about 15 feet away most rat phobics feel safe and remain rational, as they get closer things get worse quickly. As to appearance, a rat's tail is always an issue, but the more your rat looks like "Ben" or a wild rat the worse the reaction will be. This is true for me too, I can have a "daddy long legs" walk all over me because it doesn't look like a spider, but a wolf, fishing or birds nest spider better be on the other side of glass if I'm going to be in the same room with it.

That said, I've met a few very brave phobics that wanted to get over their fear. I held my rattie very still and they tried to come close and touch her. If my rat doesn't move too much, some have gotten within a few feet, one within 6 inches and some have actually managed to touch a rat. One lady ran out and called in all her friends, very proud of herself, to show them the "rat she touched". Some people just want to touch the tail, which my rattie doesn't mind... I guess it's farthest away from the teeth. 

Overall, my shoulder rats have met hundreds of people, and we have drawn crowds, my experiences with the public in general have been amazingly positive. We once met a little girl at a handicapped childrens picnic, she was in an electric wheel chair with tubes in her throat and with a wire or tube coming out of her head. She kept looking at our rattie and turning her chair as we moved about. I stopped and let my rattie give her a few kissies and walk on her a bit, I put my rat by her hand and she pet her gently, the little girl was so happy and I think her mom actually had tears in her eyes, it was hard to tell, because my eyes fogged up a little bit too. We were very popular guests but unfortunately we couldn't stay very long because it was the Fourth of July and despite her best efforts to be friendly and play with as many kids as possible our rattie just couldn't couldn't take the heat. It was an experience I'll never forget and I'm sure we made more than a few new pro-rat converts.

Important Footnote: I brought this up because I believe most people actually can come to appreciate ratties and as rat owners we shouldn't expect the worst from people. But my rats are especially trained from only a few weeks old to be shoulder rats and we have a great deal of experience handling them in many various situations. I can't think of many better ways to get your pet rats killed than to take them into a crowd. Please, for the sake of your ratties, don't try this at home. Outdoor activities involving untrained ratties and inexperienced owners usually end very badly.


----------



## Blaze (Jul 16, 2012)

It's society's own fault for making everyone believe that rats are bad. Even in children's cartoons, rats are portrayed as gross and evil.

My mother has luckily taken a liking to my rats, but my grandparents have not. They're always making comments like "ew, those things are so ugly! They smell so awful! You love them? What's wrong with you? I wouldn't have them in my house. It's just a rat!" And etc. And, one time, after I got my rats, I was out with my grandparents when they decided to go shopping for poison to kill the wild rats in their basement. And when I got teary and upset about it, they told me to get over myself.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

My mother loves my rats. She was wary of them when I got my first boy (an agouti boy, who really DID resemble a sewer rat now that I look at old pictures of him), but they have grown on her over the past decade. She even recently used Axl, my new-ish black dumbo, as a model in a photo shoot for some stock photography. My dad still sighs like *UGH* if he sees them, but tolerates them. Occasionally I get some ignorant fool if I take either of the boys out, but people are usually more curious than anything and end up holding them.


----------



## Chillzone68 (Jul 22, 2012)

Most people are very ignorant about rats unfortunately, but at my moms work, she has a large photo album of my 5 ratties in her desk. The female elderly participants there are crazy about the pictures and stories they hear about them, they even want a rat to come in and visit. They love hearing about the social groups that the rats have formed and how if you sing lullabies to them, they clam down and relax just like a baby. The men on the other hand, don't enjoy it because during the wars they were in, they saw large rats eating dead bodies, living in waist, and even though those were the wild ones, it still haunts them.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Just to make one point.... we are being predjudice against wild rats ourselves... Remember the Victorians had only wild rats to keep as pets and that's when the rat fancy started. I've had a part-wild rat with a complete wild rat skill set... And yes she had remarkable abilities our domestic rats can't even dream of and can't copy. And yes, she was just a little spooky and high strung, but she snuggled like any fancy rat and she was the first to come when called. And she made an amazing pet that even my 6 year old could handle safely.... naturally we got her as a very small baby and put in lots and lots of hours with her and gave her a lot of respect... but it's very unfair to say our ratties aren't like the wild ones, the best qualities of our ratties like pack bonding and intellegence comes very much native to the species. That of course is not to say anyone should actually go out and trap their next pet, play fighting with a baby rattie that can clear over 2 feet in a single bound and can leap off your desk to the floor at 7 weeks old is just a little unnerving. I might add that 18 inch cardboard room dividers don't even slow wild type rats down.

As for most strangers who look reluctant, I just pass my rats to my 6 year old daughter who squishes them up the her cheek for a snuggle and kissie. For most adults, that's pretty disarming. But then my ratties don't look like sewer rats and I chose them with that in mind.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Last footnote: Yesterday evening we ran across the little girl in the wheelchair... She's walking now but still has a tube attached to what looks like a film canister going into her throat, but she can talk very quietly, she has a small square device on top of her head attached to a head band that apparently lets her hear. She has oddly droopy eyes. She goes to a special school. She's 6 years old and she recognized our big rattie from a distance and met our new little girl. She spent over half an hour this time getting reaquainted with our big girl and got lots of kissies from her. She even posed for a couple of photos with our little rattie in her arms. The older woman that was with her said she couldn't wait to show the photos to the little girls mom... (gotta wonder how that went)

Despite the rat haters and the rat phobics we come across every now and then... it just doesn't get better than this. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

That probably made your week, no your month. Sounds like it was an absolutely amazing experience for everyone.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

It really did make me feel good... because it all seemed so natural. It boiled down to a happy, inquisitive little girl playing with a friendly little animal. We've all seen that before, and just for a little while the trachia tube, the electronics and whatever was in the heavy bag the older woman was carrying didn't seem to matter. I might add immodestly, that I was very proud of both my rattie girls. And it was great to see the little girl in the wheel chair was doing better. I was wondering what ever happened to her. 

It's one of many great experiences we've had with our rats I'll never forget, maybe one of the very best.


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

That is too sweet


----------



## echoskybound (Apr 24, 2012)

This is very much a cultural thing... the Karni Mata temple in India worships rats, who are sacred. They are fed and admired, even though many people from different cultures would look at the temple and say "Eek! That temple is crawling with disgusting vermin!" For the Hindus worshipping at the Karni Mata temple, a white rat is a sign of particularly good luck... but for our cultures, a white rat is generally a feeder or a lab rat.

Pigs are actually clean and smart animals too! They're very prone to overheating which is why they often need ponds or mud to bathe in, but they aren't dirty animals. They're even more intelligent than many breeds of dogs and are very social and emotional. I knew a potbelly pig who just had to follow you everywhere you went... he loved people and belly rubs.

Saying "Your pig is gross! My rats are better!" isn't too much better than them saying "Your rats are gross! My pig is better!" It's all just misunderstandings based on our cultural perceptions of animals. Pests and livestock raised for meat generally don't get the benefit of the doubt... many people don't see the humble chicken as more than a sandwich. Admittedly, there are animals I don't understand either... I have a friend who keeps Madagascar hissing roaches as pets. Not my thing, but it's sad to her that everyone threatens to kill and step on her pets, when they would never threaten to kill someone's dog or cat. Unfortunately, rats are no better than cockroaches to the people who don't have the patience to understand all creatures.


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

I have met a few rat haters, the only prominent one I remember was some rude, entitled (that's a different story) girl from my stable yard decided to comment on my photo of Aliss drinking the dregs of the tea from my cup saying it was 'disgusting' and that rats could give you horrible diseases and kill you... many of my facebook friends stuck up for me and corrected her, she eventually came out with 'I just hate them thats why they are discusting ! They are not fluffy little animals hamsters are' ​which re-affirmed her ignorance in my opinion.
I -have- met quite a few people who are scared of rats, or who just don't like them. 
I can completely understand this, pet tarantulas are fuzzy and interesting... but I don't want to hold one!
However the majority of people I know, think my ratties are wonderful, I recently had a party at my house and I swear half the time was spent upstairs with people wanting to see the rats. I think the best way to deal with out right rude haters is to ignore them, if they are over the top enough to insult the pet in question they will most likely not listen to reason.

This being said, insulting the pet pig was uncalled for, if you want acceptance for your own pets, then it helps to be open minded about other peoples! (I know this has already been said, I'm not bashing you, just a reminder)

My Mum was an out and out rat hater before I got my first rats, some people just need to have their prejudices overturned to change their opinion, but some people never will. The best thing you can do to make others realise how cool rats are is just to have fun with your babies


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

That's just the way a lot of people think, unfortunately. Very few people I've ever talked to have genuinely resisted my explanations on what good pets they make, but they still usually shudder and say "I think I'll take your word for it!" which is the best I can hope for! 

I'd love a pet pig though. If I had the space I'd have a pig as well as my rats. All animals have the right to exist whether we personally see the "point" of it or not. They don't have to serve a purpose to human beings to earn the right to exist.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

People have an aversion to rodents due to the possible spread of disease, fleas, droppings in their homes and the destructive nature of tiny animals that like to gnaw on anything. I avoid rodents I encounter in the outdoors for these reasons. It is funny how my sister has 2 Boxer dogs that are like 90 pounds apiece, but bring a 1 pound rat near her and she freaks out, lol.


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

That is so rude.

I hate all the misconceptions about rats. Before I started doing research I had no idea how amazing rats were but I never had a problem with them.
Everytime I go into a pet store I hear comments about that rats like "Ew gross! They're so nasty." Makes me so sad


----------



## amyk2978 (Jul 26, 2012)

I was at the vets with one of my boys once, and he was in a see-through container, and these women behind me in the queue looked at him and were like, "Awww what's that??" and as soon as I said "A rat", they were like, "EWWWW a RAT! That is disGUSTING. Oh my God. Ewww." 
People are so rude!! It's like.. I'm stood RIGHT HERE. This is my pet rat. I love him. I don't appreciate you squealing in my face about how 'disgusting' he is, despite the fact that you 'aww'ed when you first saw him! I was tempted to tell her her cat was hideously ugly (not true!), but I didn't want to stoop that low haha.. 

So many of my friends and family were surprised when I first got rats, and were sort of prejudiced and automatically thought "Eww!" but every single one of them loved them as soon as they met them! People are odd...


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Hehe, some people love pets, but only certain pets. Certain animals are not supposed to be friends, so they think


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I just have to add something to this, after a visit to the mobile vet clinic with Jess on Thursday. I was getting her looked at because she wasn't her usual ninja self, seemed very lethargic and so on. The mobile clinic is a big van that travels around different parts of Ireland on different days and offers free/cheap veterinary services to those who can't afford to see a regular vet. It's a great service, but the downside is you get a lot of slackers who pay 1000euro for a puppy and then want its vaccinations done for free at the van. 

So I was queueing outside the van (it parks at the side of the road near my house) with Jessie in a transparent pet carrier, covered in her blankets, when the first inevitable "is that a rat?" came up. I said yes, showed her to them, explained about them, the usual stuff. The vet was late that day, so we were queueing outside much longer than usual, and it was starting to rain, but there was a lot of people there with dogs and cats. I was the only one with anything other than a dog or cat, actually. So Jess because the unofficial entertainment in the queue, and we had people coming up to us with their kids asking to see "the ferret" (when people called her a ferret or chinchilla I just had to remind myself that not everyone is as knowledgeable or interested in animals as I am, to prevent myself from judging too harshly).

I can honestly say, for the first time since I've started taking rats to the vet (or anywhere really) that I had the best response here of all places. Once I explained how good Jess was, and once they got a look at her adorable little face, people just kept coming over and talking to me, asking about her, the type of care rats need and if they're like hamsters, all that sort of thing. I was so pleasantly surprised to have people actually ask questions instead of just making assumptions, it was a really nice experience. It restored a lot of my faith in people accepting ratties as household pets!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I wish we had something like that here in Canada. But it is cool that people were taking an interest. Everyone on my FB page seems to think my getting ratties is cool. So no negative comments yet (except my goof sister. hehe)


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

amyk2978 said:


> I was at the vets with one of my boys once, and he was in a see-through container, and these women behind me in the queue looked at him and were like, "Awww what's that??" and as soon as I said "A rat", they were like, "EWWWW a RAT! That is disGUSTING. Oh my God. Ewww."
> People are so rude!! It's like.. I'm stood RIGHT HERE. This is my pet rat. I love him. I don't appreciate you squealing in my face about how 'disgusting' he is, despite the fact that you 'aww'ed when you first saw him! I was tempted to tell her her cat was hideously ugly (not true!), but I didn't want to stoop that low haha..
> 
> So many of my friends and family were surprised when I first got rats, and were sort of prejudiced and automatically thought "Eww!" but every single one of them loved them as soon as they met them! People are odd...


That how my mom was. When she first heard I was getting rats she's like, "you know that's disgusting right? it doesn't matter if they bathe themselves." so annoying. But now that I sent her pictures and videos of them she's like, "oh. i guess they are kinda cute....."


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

When I went on a trip to visit my friends a state away I wasn't allowed to stay at my boyfriend's house because his mom was so freaked out I had rats. lol. (usually I stay there--my parents moved away) Luckily my friend's mom loves all animals and she okayed me staying there with them.  It really sucks because I like my boyfriend's mom and all, but she can be so ignorant about things sometimes... He kept bugging her to let me stay there and telling her my rats were cool (I told him not to bug her but he never listens  I didn't want to impose that much since it bugged her), but she was like: "I don't care! Those things aren't coming in my house! She can leave them there and they can die in her apartment!" It was just kind of like: "Excuse me! How would you feel if I said that about your dogs?" She did end up holding them, though, when I visited because we stopped at his house for a bit before he dropped me off at my friend's and she admitted they were a lot cuter than she thought and was very proud of herself for holding them. 

I love taking my rats to the vet because all the vet techs and receptionists coo over how cute they are. XD It makes me go: "Finally people who understand!" lol.


----------



## ZeroDrawn (Jul 31, 2012)

Though my mother did not hate rats, she didn't know much about them and just figured they were skittish rodents - she (and I, at first) were unaware of just how personable and lovingly affectionate they can be, not to mention their stellar-if-a-little-OCD hygiene habits. 

My rat is rather shy to others, but he has bonded with me inseparably. I like to set him on my chest and poke my nose at him while giving plenty of pets. He always looks up with one cheek and closed eye pressed against my nose, bruxing happily as his other eye keeps a drowsy watch on things. When my mom saw this, she doth sayeth "Awwwwwwww! How sweet!" I think thats a good confirmation her opinion was modified. 

Interestingly, we both dont mind the appearance of the tail, but find the hindpaws to be absolutely grotesque. X3 Just one of his many qualities that makes him special to me.


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

ZeroDrawn that is so sweet ^^
I totally agree about the hindpaws! 
Roo has massive hairy hobbit feet and they look so daft 
I think the tail thing stems to peoples fears of snakes and the fact that they tail itself is bald.. I've never heard anyone creating about a gerbils fur covered tail.


----------



## ZeroDrawn (Jul 31, 2012)

Munchie said:


> ZeroDrawn that is so sweet ^^
> I totally agree about the hindpaws!
> Roo has massive hairy hobbit feet and they look so daft
> I think the tail thing stems to peoples fears of snakes and the fact that they tail itself is bald.. I've never heard anyone creating about a gerbils fur covered tail.


Heh, I wonder what the rats would have to say about -our- feet if they knew we were speaking so irreverently about theirs? They look cute though, when they're using them for scratching at a sudden itch.


----------



## eaturbyfill (Aug 23, 2012)

Ugh, I hate rat haters. It's so silly to dislike them for no reason. When I talk about getting rats as pets, a lot of people say things like they have diseases and are gross, etc., but a lot of them are people that keep other types rodents as pets..


----------



## amyk2978 (Jul 26, 2012)

I went to a barbecue the other day and mentioned my rats at some point, and this one guy was like "EEWWWWW you have RATS??!?!? WHY DO YOU HAVE RATS??!?! Rats carry DISEASES you know!?" 
I was like, "Yeah, wild sewer rats carry diseases, domesticated rats definitely don't, you idiot."

People are so stupid, it's hilarious!


----------



## Fils (Aug 23, 2012)

amyk2978 said:


> I went to a barbecue the other day and mentioned my rats at some point, and this one guy was like "EEWWWWW you have RATS??!?!? WHY DO YOU HAVE RATS??!?! Rats carry DISEASES you know!?"
> I was like, "Yeah, wild sewer rats carry diseases, domesticated rats definitely don't, you idiot."
> 
> People are so stupid, it's hilarious!


I had this same conversation with one of my workmates and close friends. When I told her I'd bought pet rats, she told me she wouldn't come around to see me any more in case she caught something. She also told me she could no longer eat dinner with me because I handle rats..... I tried to tell her they were very smart and very clean, but nope. Oh well, her loss


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Fils said:


> I had this same conversation with one of my workmates and close friends. When I told her I'd bought pet rats, she told me she wouldn't come around to see me any more in case she caught something. She also told me she could no longer eat dinner with me because I handle rats..... I tried to tell her they were very smart and very clean, but nope. Oh well, her loss


Your coworker is missing out...but her ignorance, like so many others, is astounding to me. I don't really have any stories with my new-ish boys so far. One of my coworkers is a little squeamish of Tanto - but he does kind of resemble a wild black rat so I can't really blame her for that one!  - but the times I have taken Axl out he seems to attract a few admirers because of his looks and he has a great little personality.


----------



## Fils (Aug 23, 2012)

ILoveMyMonsters said:


> but the times I have taken Axl out he seems to attract a few admirers because of his looks and he has a great little personality.


This makes me happy  That's one thing I really love about rats, each one is individual  And your rats have awesome names


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

ZeroDrawn said:


> Though my mother did not hate rats, she didn't know much about them and just figured they were skittish rodents - she (and I, at first) were unaware of just how personable and lovingly affectionate they can be, not to mention their stellar-if-a-little-OCD hygiene habits.
> 
> My rat is rather shy to others, but he has bonded with me inseparably. I like to set him on my chest and poke my nose at him while giving plenty of pets. He always looks up with one cheek and closed eye pressed against my nose, bruxing happily as his other eye keeps a drowsy watch on things. When my mom saw this, she doth sayeth "Awwwwwwww! How sweet!" I think thats a good confirmation her opinion was modified.
> 
> Interestingly, we both dont mind the appearance of the tail, but find the hindpaws to be absolutely grotesque. X3 Just one of his many qualities that makes him special to me.


I LOVE their feet! They are one of my favorite physical features of rats


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

JessyGene said:


> I LOVE their feet! They are one of my favorite physical features of rats


Me too! Especially when they are awkward teenagers and they have GIGANTIC feet in comparison to the rest of their body. ;D


----------



## Fils (Aug 23, 2012)

I love their feet too, especially the front ones. They look like tiny hands ^_^


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Do I have a rat hate experience I want to share? **** YES I DO!!!I was in the let shop looking at the rats because I LOVE them and will be getting my own soon. And this woman came up to me and said 'Why are you looking at those horrible ugly things I saw some running around McDonald's, when I look at rats I know what's wrong with the world!' of course I go FURIOUS! I told her that rats are misunderstood and that they should have a chance in society! And that people like her are what's wrong with the world!She just called me some names before I told her to back off and that she probably hasn't even had ANY experience or done any research on rats and that they should just be treated like any other animal. I walked off before she could offend rats or me any more! My parents don't like rats but they said I could have some  it took a bit of persuading but they agreed! My dad doesn't like them because he was once locked in a shed which was infested with rats! And also when he was working in a warehouse once a huge one scampered out from under the workbench and attacked his trouser leg, he had a saw in his hand as he was working on wood work and he turned it round to the smooth side and pushed it off, but That's pretty much traumatised him for life but he was the one who let me get rats! My mum just hates rats, and she has no reason to at all, I can understand why my dad doesn't like rats but my mum just hates their tails but she said I could have them anyway.People who dont like rats have viewed them in the wrong light and have had no experience with these little critters at all and probably don't know a thing about them, but if you really love rats then we will stick to what we believe in and we will eventually get a few more people to love rats like us!


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

IOVERATS said:


> Do I have a rat hate experience I want to share? **** YES I DO!!!I was in the let shop looking at the rats because I LOVE them and will be getting my own soon. And this woman came up to me and said 'Why are you looking at those horrible ugly things I saw some running around McDonald's, when I look at rats I know what's wrong with the world!' of course I go FURIOUS! I told her that rats are misunderstood and that they should have a chance in society! And that people like her are what's wrong with the world!She just called me some names before I told her to back off and that she probably hasn't even had ANY experience or done any research on rats and that they should just be treated like any other animal. I walked off before she could offend rats or me any more! My parents don't like rats but they said I could have some  it took a bit of persuading but they agreed! My dad doesn't like them because he was once locked in a shed which was infested with rats! And also when he was working in a warehouse once a huge one scampered out from under the workbench and attacked his trouser leg, he had a saw in his hand as he was working on wood work and he turned it round to the smooth side and pushed it off, but That's pretty much traumatised him for life but he was the one who let me get rats! My mum just hates rats, and she has no reason to at all, I can understand why my dad doesn't like rats but my mum just hates their tails but she said I could have them anyway.People who dont like rats have viewed them in the wrong light and have had no experience with these little critters at all and probably don't know a thing about them, but if you really love rats then we will stick to what we believe in and we will eventually get a few more people to love rats like us!




My parents started out not really big fans. But as Gambit got older and they realized what a loving animal he was and how big a personality he had they began to warm up to him. My dad madified this HUGE bird cage so it would be rat friendly. He went to the store today and called me. When I answered he asked what flavor of yogurt drops would Gambit like best. My mom sneaks him potato chips all the time much to my dismay. Haha. She just got finished talking about going and getting him some fresh fruit. They both love him and my dad doesn't even call him Gambit, he is just known as Fat Rat to him. lol.
When I go to the pet store to get things for Gambit my mom always hovers around when I go and hold the hairless cuties, she thinks they are too cute without any fur.

Give them time to get to know them and they will most likely grow to love the ratties.

PS: My mom is usually freaked out by animals period.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Awh I love that Never  that's so awesome....my fiancée was the same way. Lol he wasn't too big on having them,but when he started having one on one time them he fell in love....he swears he will never not have rats in his life


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

RatzRUs said:


> Awh I love that Never  that's so awesome....my fiancée was the same way. Lol he wasn't too big on having them,but when he started having one on one time them he fell in love....he swears he will never not have rats in his life


I can't see myself not ever having rats for long either. I love animals period but when I got Gambit he stole my heart for the entire species. There is so much love and personality in that tiny rat body of his it amazes me. I've met dogs that weren't as affeectionate as he is.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Exactly! Lol I love all of mine so much  and they get spoiled and they know it! Lol


----------



## missregangrace (Apr 11, 2012)

My friends all hate them. I moved across the country from them and only keep in contact via phone or Facebook. But one of them (happens to now be my brothers ex) came over to visit and at first was like "YUCK they are so disgusting" but after about a week she LOVED the rat ! Picked it up, talked to it in that silly baby voice, saying "Aunty Jess loves you!" HAHA. So anyways, I think more people who be accepting of them if they were around domesticated ones for a wild. Not ever being around a pet rat, if you heard the word rat you would think of dirty, sewer rats. 
Still, if I post photos on Facebook or whatever, they still comment saying yuck. lol.
Oh well. I try not to get angry, coz I know if they ever met my rats they would love them.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

never-sleep said:


> My parents started out not really big fans. But as Gambit got older and they realized what a loving animal he was and how big a personality he had they began to warm up to him. My dad madified this HUGE bird cage so it would be rat friendly. He went to the store today and called me. When I answered he asked what flavor of yogurt drops would Gambit like best. My mom sneaks him potato chips all the time much to my dismay. Haha. She just got finished talking about going and getting him some fresh fruit. They both love him and my dad doesn't even call him Gambit, he is just known as Fat Rat to him. lol.When I go to the pet store to get things for Gambit my mom always hovers around when I go and hold the hairless cuties, she thinks they are too cute without any fur.Give them time to get to know them and they will most likely grow to love the ratties.PS: My mom is usually freaked out by animals period.


Lol the very last line made me laugh haha. That's what I told my mum that the rats will grow on her and she just said 'maybe, but I'll only hold them if I have to' I wish society was different then maybe rats wouldn't be so unvalued. P.S Gambit is a really cute name hehe  hope fat rat is okay hehe


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

missregangrace said:


> My friends all hate them. I moved across the country from them and only keep in contact via phone or Facebook. But one of them (happens to now be my brothers ex) came over to visit and at first was like "YUCK they are so disgusting" but after about a week she LOVED the rat ! Picked it up, talked to it in that silly baby voice, saying "Aunty Jess loves you!" HAHA. So anyways, I think more people who be accepting of them if they were around domesticated ones for a wild. Not ever being around a pet rat, if you heard the word rat you would think of dirty, sewer rats. Still, if I post photos on Facebook or whatever, they still comment saying yuck. lol.Oh well. I try not to get angry, coz I know if they ever met my rats they would love them.


Another example of how rats grow on people


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

IOVERATS said:


> Lol the very last line made me laugh haha. That's what I told my mum that the rats will grow on her and she just said 'maybe, but I'll only hold them if I have to' I wish society was different then maybe rats wouldn't be so unvalued. P.S Gambit is a really cute name hehe  hope fat rat is okay hehe


Haha. My mom will not hold him at all. My dad will sometimes. He is one of those things they love from afar. But they still like him a lot. After a horrible incedent with a snake, last week, my mom is constanly checking on the Fat Rat. When i tell her he is fine and she doesn't have to check on him every five minute, her response is usually "Well, at least I care about him." or something like that. haha
Oh and thanks I named him after my favorite x-men character


----------



## koawren (Aug 8, 2012)

I have yet to meet a person who doesn't grow to love them in enough time. Even the people who literally threaten them on site (which is messed up for its own reasons). Since I bring my girl to school with me, I'm used to getting a lot of mixed comments, but in the end they all have to admit how sweet they are. Even my teachers sneakily pet them and giggle when they start giving kisses. My favourite is when kids get interested. Their parents stop breathing as they watch a "big scary rat" cuddle their kids.
Also, the amount of times you hear "hamster", "ferret", or "gerbil" is kind of hilarious.


----------



## RubyFire (Sep 2, 2012)

yeah... in 2nd grade when we had a pet show and tell day. I brought in my rat, teddy rou who has moved on... (keep in mind, I am still young) Teddy roo was disliked by basically everyone

In second grade, our class pets were cockroaches and everyone thought they were better than rats


----------



## brebre (Aug 18, 2012)

My boyfriend and his whole family hate rats! They're kind of well-to-do people, and his family doesn't even know about my rattie boys. My boyfriend won't let me take them out of the cage while he's at my house, but he admits they're cute and fun to watch. However, he did not appreciate Stuart rolling the jingle bells all over the cage in the middle of the night while we were trying to sleep!


----------

